# Lerntaste Oase Inscenio? Wie programmiere ich die Fernbedienung?



## Hochteich (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Baue mir gerade einen Gartenteich und habe heute von Oase eine Outdoorsteckdose FM Master 3 Inscenio gekauft. Aber die Fernbedienung reagiert nicht mit den Steckdosen. Laut Anleitung muß die Fernbedienung diese erlernen, dazu muß die Lerntaste gedrückt werden und anschliessend 3 Sekunden eine beliebige Taste. WAS ist die Lerntaste? Gibt nur 0/I und +/-

Steht nichts in der Anleitung! auch die kleine Abbildung enthält keine Lerntaste!

Bitte schnell helfer, brauche die Stecker!

Danke und Gruß
Thomas:

kopfkraz


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lerntaste Oase Inscenio? Wie programmiere ich die Fernbedienung?*



			
				Hochteich schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Fernbedienung reagiert nicht mit den Steckdosen. Laut Anleitung muß die Fernbedienung diese erlernen, dazu muß die Lerntaste gedrückt werden und anschliessend 3 Sekunden eine beliebige Taste. WAS ist die Lerntaste? Gibt nur 0/I und +/-



Hallo Thomas,

eine kurze Vorstellung von Dir und Deinem Teich(bauprojekt) wäre ja ganz nett gewesen, wenn Du Dich neu in einem Forum anmeldet, gelle. Aber die kannst Du ja noch nachholen.

Zu Deiner Frage: Wir haben die gleichen fernbedienbaren Steckdosen. Die sind zwar schon ein paar Jährchen in Betrieb, aber erinnern, dass wir dem Empfänger oder Sender etwas beibringen mussten, können wir uns nicht. Unseres Erinnerung nach haben wir das Gerät ausgepackt und es funktionierte.

Erste, bestimmt nicht beliebte Antwortmöglichkeit: Sind die Batterien in der Fernbedienung (richtig) eingelegt (Sende-LED leuchtet beim Drücken einer Taste ?). Zweite Möglichkeit: Es ist wohl sicher davon auszugehen, dass der "Inscenio" mit Strom versorgt wird ... liefert die Dauerstromsteckdose wenigstens "Saft" (dann könnte ein Totaldefekt ausgeschlossen werden). Als letzte Möglichkeit, die uns per Ferndiagnose einfällt: Die Technik wurde seit unserem Modell verändert. Vielleicht ist die sogenannte Lerntaste nicht an der Fernbedienung sondern am Empfängerteil (was auch naheliegernder wäre, da unseres Wissens Oase keine lernfähigen Fernbedienungen verwendet).

Falls alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen werden können, kannst Du versuchen, die Frage im Forum der Firma OASE stellen (falls wir hier überhaupt auf ein anderes Forum hinweisen dürfen  ):

Forum der Firma OASE 

Dort antworten auf die Fragen die Mitarbeiter der Firma. Die sollten eigentlich den entscheidenden Tipp geben können.

Wir wünschen viel Erfolg und .... denk doch bitte daran, Deine Vorstellung hier bei uns nachzuholen


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lerntaste Oase Inscenio? Wie programmiere ich die Fernbedienung?*

Hallo Thomas,

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Liese doch bitte mal die Gebrauchsanweisung genau durch..., ich schreibe es dir nochmal hier ein falls ein Druckfehler in deinen Heftchen vorliegt.

_Diese Lerntaste befindet sich zwischen den oberen beiden Steckdosen, hinter der Abdeckplatte.
Diese kann durch den mitgelieferten Stift betätigt werden, indem dieser Stift in die Öffnung der Abdeckplatte eingeführt wird, bis dieser vor einen spürbaren Widerstand stößt._

In dieses schwarze Löchlein mußt du deinen mitgelieferten Stift stecken... 

 

wenn du, wie ich deinen mitgelieferten Stick verloren hast, geht es auch mit einen abgebrochenen Zahnstocher.

so jetzt viel Spaß mit deinen Drehzahsteller...

und...

jetzt haben wir aber eine Vorstellung von dir samt deinen Teich verdient... 




und noch was...

wir lösen hier  im Forum fast alles...


----------



## Hochteich (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lerntaste Oase Inscenio? Wie programmiere ich die Fernbedienung?*

Danke, alles klar hat funktioniert, aber meine Anleitung umfasst in deutsch 1 1/4 Seiten und 2 Abbildungen, es ist 1000 prozentig nicht erwähnt was bzw. wo die Lerntaste ist!

Danke und Gruß
Thomas

Vorstellung folgt, bin total im Streß. Hat die Maße 5,20 x 2,70 x 1 Meter oberirdisch und ca. 80 cm im Boden, Näheres und Fotos folgen.


----------

